# Low Fantasy Gaming RPG



## Psikerlord#

Some recent *Low Fantasy Gaming* RPG shout outs, and a new review  

*Sean's Pick of the Day *(mention at the bottom!) - http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php?3614-Sean-s-Pick-of-the-Day-(111116)-The-Void#.WCZuecnkcu8

Shout out from *Lloyd of Gamebooks*: https://lowfantasygaming.com/2016/11/12/shout-out-from-lloyd-of-gamebooks/

Shout out from the *Frugal GM*:  https://lowfantasygaming.com/2016/11/08/frugal-gm-shout-out/

Fine review from *RPG Crawler*: https://lowfantasygaming.com/2016/11/12/review-from-rpg-crawler/


----------



## Psikerlord#

LFG *Hardcover *now available via Lulu for $22 USD   https://lowfantasygaming.com/2016/11/16/low-fantasy-gaming-hardcover/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Just a note the latest *$1 Adventure Framework* is out: #9 *Red Hooks Tourney  * https://lowfantasygaming.com/2016/11/19/red-hooks-tourney/


----------



## Psikerlord#

A new and excellent LFG *review *by Eric Diaz at Methods & Madness:   https://lowfantasygaming.com/2016/11/19/review-by-methods-madness/


----------



## Ezequielramone

I just found this. the concepcts you are trying to aply in this game are just perfect for the setting i'm working on (low fantasy, only/mostly humands, S&S/dark fantasy, hard to heal, no clerics, low and dangerous magic, very rare magic items, etc). I'll try it to test my setting.
Awesome work.
Do you think it is possible to run Tomb of horrors or similar modules using this? It is possible to adapt it on the fly?
*Thanks for loving the hobby.*


----------



## Psikerlord#

Ezequielramone said:


> I just found this. the concepcts you are trying to aply in this game are just perfect for the setting i'm working on (low fantasy, only/mostly humands, S&S/dark fantasy, hard to heal, no clerics, low and dangerous magic, very rare magic items, etc). I'll try it to test my setting.
> Awesome work.
> Do you think it is possible to run Tomb of horrors or similar modules using this? It is possible to adapt it on the fly?
> *Thanks for loving the hobby.*



 Thanks Ezequielramone, very glad you liked it, and I really appreciate the feedback!
Yeah it's easy to convert any d20 D&D like adventure to LFG - just swap out the monster stat blocks, or eyeball it with a similar monster. You might need to make up a Natural 19 effect but that's easy. Monster Luck is a simple pattern based on HD:

HD <1 = 3 Luck
1 - 4	
2 - 5
3 - 6
4 - 7
5 - 8
6 - 8
7 - 9
8 - 9
9 - 10
10 - 10
11 - 11
12 - 12
13 - 13
14 - 14
15 - 15
16+ = 16

Actually I am going to put a simple monster creation post on the website shortly, I think it might be useful. The only thing to look out for - for Tomb of Horrors _specifically _- is that adventure is (from memory) all traps, which could drain an adventurer's Luck stat much quicker than normal.... The party might want a few hirelings along to soak some traps, or engage in creative Rescue Exploits to spread the Luck around more. Or you could just have Luck refresh a little quicker than normal, perhaps, for ToH.

Hope this helps, and I'd love to see your setting once you're done with it


----------



## Ezequielramone

It is still in my head and a few notes. I have some ideas on how to write it for other people to read it. I think you could like it considering the kind of game you created.

Nice table. I didn't think about the traps. I believe that I will convert eyeballing the saves, right? Like when to call a luck (Dex) or luck (con) etc. It doesn't seem hard.
I have the idea of introducing the Tomb somewhere. But besides that think with the luck pool. It should work.


----------



## Psikerlord#

Ezequielramone said:


> It is still in my head and a few notes. I have some ideas on how to write it for other people to read it. I think you could like it considering the kind of game you created.
> 
> Nice table. I didn't think about the traps. I believe that I will convert eyeballing the saves, right? Like when to call a luck (Dex) or luck (con) etc. It doesn't seem hard.
> I have the idea of introducing the Tomb somewhere. But besides that think with the luck pool. It should work.




Yep I think it'll be cool, good luck and love to hear how it goes


----------



## Psikerlord#

Latest $1 mini adventure is out: The Iron God Cometh

https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/02/07/the-iron-god-cometh/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Lulu cheapness!

25% off print 6LZFHB4T & free shipping SHIPFEB17

I believe these codes stack too D The shipping code is only until 12 Feb, not sure about the other one?

With these you can get LFG softcover for about $4.50 USD or hardcover about $17 USD


----------



## Psikerlord#

Free shipping code FREEMAIL17 expires March 21 (the softcover is about $7 USD without shipping).

Note I'm in Sydney so this code might not activate for a few hours yet in northern countries.

http://www.lulu.com/au/en/shop/step...antasy-gaming/paperback/product-22954943.html


----------



## Ezequielramone

Hello, finally I'm alpha testing my setting. I used Pathfinder for the first games and it doesn't fit the flavor. Next session we are moving to LFG. I see I could use aD&D monsters... so I have millions of monsters to play with. 
The thing is those don't have stats, how do you eyeball stats and luck for monsters? Should I avoid puting stats till I need them? Like I'm runing an encounter with a monster straight from the aD&D MM and when a player do something that make me roll a save I assign the stat in that moment?


----------



## Psikerlord#

Ezequielramone said:


> Hello, finally I'm alpha testing my setting. I used Pathfinder for the first games and it doesn't fit the flavor. Next session we are moving to LFG. I see I could use aD&D monsters... so I have millions of monsters to play with.
> The thing is those don't have stats, how do you eyeball stats and luck for monsters? Should I avoid puting stats till I need them? Like I'm runing an encounter with a monster straight from the aD&D MM and when a player do something that make me roll a save I assign the stat in that moment?



Hey Ezequielramone - sorry just saw this! Luck is according to HD, so just compare to a similar HD monster in LFG and use that (I've put the HD to Luck table in the GM part of the setting book coming out soon, but the above works just as well). You can probably use the AD&D stats without too much change, as 18 was human max then, which is same as LFG. For monster saves, the easiest is to just given them a Luck save, or otherwise yes make an opposed check with an appropriate stat. Happy to discuss further, hope this helps!


----------



## Ezequielramone

Awesome, that helps. Thank you. 
I didn't realise it is related to HD.


----------



## Psikerlord#

With 10% off and Free Shipping, you can get the Low Fantasy Gaming RPG softcover for about USD $6 via Lulu - code BOOKSHIP17 Expires June 12﻿


----------



## Psikerlord#

Adventure Framework #23 is out: Red Moon Harvest. Just a pinch of sci-fi on your fantasy pizza  https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/06/10/red-moon-harvest/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Mini adventure #24 is out: Battle for Rivertop   https://www.patreon.com/posts/24-battle-for-11972273


----------



## Psikerlord#

Adventure Framework #25 is out: *Revelry in Northgate*
https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/07/11/revelry-in-northgate/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Artificer class for LFG: https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/07/26/the-artificer/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Awesome 5 minute video review of LFG by Skinner Games: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjLKINBSEo&app=desktop

Also adventure framework #27: Betrayal at Siradorn: https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/08/13/betrayal-at-siradorn/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Gear packs and NPC adventurers 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lp63fgloque1rlh/Gear packs & NPC Adventurers.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Psikerlord#

Great review from the Halfling's Luck site: http://halflingsluck.blogspot.com.au/2017/09/low-fantasy-high-quality.html


----------



## Psikerlord#

Some custom illustrated character sheets 
https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/09...heets-pregens/


----------



## Psikerlord#

8 x Pregens (1st level, one for each class): https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/10/09/8-x-pregen-characters/

Mini adventure #31: Vengeance at Trollbridge https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/10/16/vengeance-at-trollbridge/


----------



## Psikerlord#

A quick review over on I See Lead People  https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/10/27/quick-review-at-i-see-lead-people/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Six city maps for the Midlands (including blank versions for folks to edit themselves): https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/11/06 ... -midlands/


----------



## Psikerlord#

High Res Midlands maps for free download  (2 x colour, 2 x B&W, labelled and blank)

https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/11/20/midlands-map-download/


----------



## Psikerlord#

*Midlands Low Magic Sandbox Setting *PDF via DTRPG: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/225936/Midlands-Low-Magic-Sandbox-Setting

Mini adventure #33; *Folds Between Worlds *https://www.patreon.com/posts/33-folds-between-15959080


----------



## Psikerlord#

Adventure Framework #34 is out: *Carnifexum

*https://lowfantasygaming.com/2018/01/01/carnifexum/


----------



## Psikerlord#

*Blackpowder Toolkit* now available  https://lowfantasygaming.com/2018/07/16/blackpowder-toolkit/


----------



## Psikerlord#

Some Diseases & Parasites for your game ... https://lowfantasygaming.com/2018/10/07/disease-parasites/


----------



## Psikerlord#

LFG Deluxe Edition is coming!

Just a quick heads up that *LFG Deluxe Edition *is in the pipeline, and we have a small Kickstarter planned for December to raise funds for some custom art pieces by Daniel Comerci, Dean Spencer and Matt Forsyth (don't know them? Google them! Be amazed). 95% of the book is already written and laid out; link below to the draft contents for an inkling as to what's inside 

We're planning two versions: one full colour, one black and white with line art (similar to the recent Cultist doc – same page numbers/layout etc, just different art). PDF and Print on Demand. 100% compatible with original LFG (well, page number references will change).

More info soon!

https://lowfantasygaming.com/2018/11/09/low-fantasy-gaming-deluxe-edition/


----------

